# Discus wow!



## mcaquatic (Apr 26, 2010)

pictures?


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Great- now that you've done it, you won't look back !
Makes a huge difference - and the discus will seem to be pleased with it too.
That's been my experience - no more dark substrate for me - ever again.


----------



## kendrid (May 15, 2010)

I went through the same thing when I started out with discus a little over a year ago.

Here is Big Blue with black Eco Complete:









Here he is one day later with pool filter sand:









To be honest he did look cool in the first photo, but I didn't want my other fish to pepper.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Yes, you're probably quite right. 
But in the second photo, he returned to his 'natural' coloration, and I for one would think that's what one would want to see, especially when they mature.


----------



## eklu65 (Mar 3, 2011)

Would there be anyway I could allow them to color up while still keeping dark substrate? Maybe having a densely planted carpet? Just looking into as much info about discus as possible. I'm debating whether I should keep them in the future, just wanted to know what my options were with planted substrates. I prefer darker substrates, but if I kept them, I would want them to display full coloring, obviously.


----------



## TWA (Jan 30, 2012)

Nope, they go based on their substrate and background. I had a black background and my discus were dark, even with a white bottom. Everything's got to be light for it to be best


----------



## Chlorophile (Aug 2, 2011)

Hmm, I think it's cool that they adapt to blend in with their surroundings that extremely... 
In nature they would definitely be in a dark environment, not clean white sand. 
Dark river bed, dark decomposing leaves, dark tree roots, etc. 
I like them better darker, but either way after owning fish for a while and being used to how they look, I'd enjoy the change in color if it were dark to light or light to dark.


----------



## TWA (Jan 30, 2012)

It's different. Discus we are used to are domesticated, meant to look good in a light environment. 

Wild discus are different, they look beautiful in dark environments. Even better than in light environment. They get the dark bars and beautiful colors..


----------



## TWA (Jan 30, 2012)

Plus most light to dark change look really bad. Half the strains will have way too much peppering for normal taste and the other half may look sickly and unhealthy with their dark colors.


----------



## Ladayen (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm thinking big blue liked the dark substrate.. he looks so pale after the change. can clearly see his stripes whereas before they were barely noticeable. As Chlorophile mentioned in nature they do live in a rather dark environment.


----------



## TWA (Jan 30, 2012)

Ladayen said:


> I'm thinking big blue liked the dark substrate.. he looks so pale after the change. can clearly see his stripes whereas before they were barely noticeable. As Chlorophile mentioned in nature they do live in a rather dark environment.


That first discus looks almost sickly.. Not because it is, but discus get really dark when they are sick..

By the way, the second picture is a gorgeous discus. Strain?


----------



## Chlorophile (Aug 2, 2011)

I think it's just some sort of discus owners bandwagon.
Do wild discus turn pale when sick?
They look better when dark but the domesticated ones look better pale? I dont get it haha. He looked nicer dark, although there is some appeal to the contrast in the pale version. My opinion.


----------



## TWA (Jan 30, 2012)

You do get it. Pale wilds look unnatural. Dark domestics look gross.

It's not a bandwagon, it's a matter of seeing the fish as its meant to be seen, with the colors it was bred to have. 

Plus as stated, domestic discus show illness and stress through the colors. How quick are you to catch an illness when your first sign is taken away? Not fast enough in some cases.

I just don't get it, they're bred to look a specific way, not the dark unhealthy look the substrate gave them. It might be a matter of preference, but besides the fact that fish looked worse (many will agree) there's also logical reasons.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

I haven't really seen mine since last night, so will get photos later today. curious how my striated reds will look

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

this the color of a blue turq.. as was intented.. anything different.. something is wrong


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Warlock said:


> this the color of a blue turq.. as was intented.. anything different.. something is wrong


that guy is huge round and fat! close to what 8-9"??

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

idk.. i just googled blue turq images.. LOL


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Warlock said:


> idk.. i just googled blue turq images.. LOL


oh Geez.... Lol.

LFS here had a cobalt that was around 11" looked like a Neanderthal discus lol

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## TWA (Jan 30, 2012)

11" no way!


----------



## kendrid (May 15, 2010)

TWA said:


> That first discus looks almost sickly.. Not because it is, but discus get really dark when they are sick..
> 
> By the way, the second picture is a gorgeous discus. Strain?


In regards to him being dark, that is a great reason to NOT have a dark substrate. I wouldn't be able to tell if it was sick since the only other color it could turn is black.

He was sold as a Blue Turquoise but if you look at Warlock's photos (my god that fish is huge) it's different. I guess he's a Blue Turq mutt. He is always a very light/pale blue.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

There is probably tons of variations within each color ie culls, sales appropriateb etc.

Yes 11" the thing was massive, he even said he had never seen that big, looked like a swimming blue dinner plate!!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## In.a.Box (Dec 8, 2011)

wow big blue look evil with the blue/black.

so discus change color depends on the color bed? NICE
i just bought 4 RED dime size already half dollar size. 
now i got something to think about. change my black to to white, hmmmm.


----------



## kendrid (May 15, 2010)

In.a.Box said:


> wow big blue look evil with the blue/black.
> 
> so discus change color depends on the color bed? NICE
> i just bought 4 RED dime size already half dollar size.
> now i got something to think about. change my black to to white, hmmmm.


Dime size is tiny. You have to be really careful growing them so you don't stunt them. Lots of food and a LOT of water changes.


----------



## TWA (Jan 30, 2012)

Wow dime sized.. First discus? Good luck..


----------

